# Fetchmail Problem



## DeMuX (17. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

ich hab folgendes problem:
ich möchte mit fetchmail meine mails abholen, was soweit einwandfrei funktioniert. nun möchte ich auch, das die mails auf dem externen mailserver bleiben.

hier meine conf:


```
poll mail.gmx.net protocol POP3 user "xxx@xxx.de" there
with password "xxxx" options keep fetchall is user1
```

es ist eingestellt, das alle 2 min auf mails überprüft wird, nur leider werden auch bereits abgeholte mails wieder abgeholt, so das sich an einem tag schon mal 4000 mails ansammeln können.

kann man irgendwie einstellen, das nur neue mails geholt werden?
mfg demux


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. September 2004)

Hi

Mit dem Zusatz --keep verhinderst du, dass Fetchmail die Mails vom Mailserver löscht. Somit hohlst du immer wieder alle von neuem ab.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## DeMuX (22. September 2004)

hi,

is klar, aber ist es möglich, mails zu kennzeichnen?
gelesen ungelesen?

bei outlook  ja auch


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. September 2004)

*narf?*

Höchstwarscheinlich müsste die Option 'no keepall' helfen. Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht mit fetchmail beschäftigt, aber die Dokumentation ist eindeutig:

http://catb.org/~esr/fetchmail/fetchmail-man.html#19


----------



## DeMuX (23. September 2004)

danke, aber das würde bedeuten, das die mails auf dem mailserver gelöscht werden.
das ist leider default. es sollen nach möglichkeit keine mails gelöscht werden.

aber schon mal vielen dank für diese seite


----------

